# Bowtech joy



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi guys, 

Just want to share this with you. Playing around with my new 80lb Guardian.

Shot this @ 20m with Axis FMJ 300 & 100gr German Kinetics. The irony is almost all my shots are like this now. I am really impressed with my Guardian. Never got this with my Drenalin.

Not bragging. Just sharing my joy. I am also not fully done with tuning my bow!!!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Great shooting, Bowtechjunkie8... or is that Guardianjunkie8... :darkbeer:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

The Guardian is truly an awesome bow to shoot, congrats on the good shooting though!


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Well done there Drenalinjunkie, please would you list what equipment you have on you new bow, Sights, rest etc. I just am curious as to what you have chosen from the bewildering array available.

Thank you 
Bushcat


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> The Guardian is truly an awesome bow to shoot, congrats on the good shooting though!



Hello Ingozi 

What made you choose the longer A to A Commander over the Guardian. I thought that the Guardian was a great looking bow but was scepticle of the split riser technology, I had decided that the bow that I would be testing from the BT range would be the Allegiance, I am not so sure now. 

Thanks 
Bushcat


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

My equipment are as follows:
Tru Glo Micro Adjustable
Limbdriver arrow rest
Sims modular stabilizer
Scott release
Easton Axis FMJ 300
German Kinetics 100gr

What really impressed me was I shot this with broadheads and not fieldpoints.

Also thanks for the kind comments guys.

Thanks


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

James,

Yes I am considering changing my name......:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Excellent*



Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just want to share this with you. Playing around with my new 80lb Guardian.
> 
> ...


Great shooting,just one question:what else do you want to fine tune ??Awesome Broadheads,I think you will get a clean passthrough on buffalo with your setup.
Philip Moolman


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Great shooting Guardianjunkie8:wink:
My respect, seems you are the right hunting buddy by my mouse safaris.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ordered some inserts from a plastics company that I know. Ordered Ø4.75mm Nylon rod, Ø4.75mm fibre glass rod & Ø5mm PVC rod which I want to test for inserts. Will have to tune my bow a bit more for the added weight etc and see if it influences my arrow spine at all. 

Philip as for more fine tuning I still need to do a walk back tune to ensure correct alignment & arrow flight.

Currently my arrow weighs total 535gr with 100gr German Kinetics broadhead.
Want to push it up to at least 900gr.

Will keep you guys up to date.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Karoojager,

Will that include head shots?:wink:

I do a lot of pest control with my pcp airrifles. Shoot a lot of rats, feral pigeons & indian mynahs. We also get called in sometimes to shoot the occasional vermet monkey.....

Look at one of these big fuzzies!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey, great !!! you know the German word for a small stupid man " Fuzzie ".

Now I sure, you are the right partner for the *Poor Man`s Hunting Safari 2008 in South Africa*
Or let us shoot as a team for the mouse bull world cup in Scotland next year.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sounds great.
Karoojager, fuzzie here has the same meaning as you put it except they are the same colour as this text. :zip:


----------



## btchamp (May 6, 2006)

Nicely done! My setup is almost identical, Guardian 80 lb (maxes out at 78) along with two arrow setups...

Alaska Bowhunting Safari shafts w/210 gr. Silverflame (820 gr), 29" shafts
228 fps, 95 lbft.

Axis FMJ 300 w/125 gr. Magnus Stinger 4 blade (523 gr), 29" shafts
271 fps, 89 lbft.

The Axis setup is for Whitetail/Axis/Sable

The Safari Shafts are for Buffalo.

I've used the weight tubes from 3-Rivers Archery in my Gold Tips. I believe they come in 3,5 & 8 gr./inch. they also come in two diameters I think. You can sure get the weight up, but I was having problems with FOC. Got my GT's up to 720 grains and they still flew well. I was using the 125 grain brass inserts for the broadheads. I was worried about the spine in these shafts with that weight and FOC, so I switched to the Safari Shafts. They fly SUPER with the 210 gr. Silverflames!

Good luck!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Bushcat said:


> Hello Ingozi
> 
> What made you choose the longer A to A Commander over the Guardian. I thought that the Guardian was a great looking bow but was scepticle of the split riser technology, I had decided that the bow that I would be testing from the BT range would be the Allegiance, I am not so sure now.
> 
> ...


Hi Bushcat

I own a Guardian and there is asolutely nothing wrong with it, it is a very pleasant bow. I wanted the perfect 60# indoor spots/3D bow and the longer axle to axle length of the Commander was the deciding factor. I also gave the Constitution a good hard look but the Guardian and Commander is shadow-over-silk-smooth........

If your looking at a new bow you should have Redge order you an Airborne 101st. According to its specs (and BowTech's track record) it is going to be a very impressive and pleasant bow to shoot. It's like the Allegiance (which I also own) just better!

Hope this helps?


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> If your looking at a new bow you should have Redge order you an Airborne 101st. According to its specs (and BowTech's track record) it is going to be a very impressive and pleasant bow to shoot. It's like the Allegiance (which I also own) just better!
> 
> Hope this helps?



Yes it helps alot, just when I was narrowing my search, the 08 bows are bieng released and I have to start all over again. Durban and coastal Natal seem to be Bowtech territory so I would be a fool to overlook them. 

Thank you so much for your input, on this thread and on my micro adjust question.

Bushcat


----------

